# US warrenty covered in Canada?



## Zcar (Jul 22, 2011)

I just bought a new Z4 from a dealership in the states. The dealership woman who did the paper work told me that the BMW warrenty does not cover in Canada. Aslo, she said that the rim & tire warrenty does not replace tire/rim unless i drive back to the states.
I am planning a vacation in Canada this fall. In case of tire being damaged, I may not be able to drive back to the states. 

My car is not a leased or rental, it should be covered anyplace in the USA and Canada. I hope i am correct on this.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

If your car is still under the original 4yr/50K warranty it will be covered while in Canada. 

Free maintenance and CPO warranties are NOT covered in Canada, you will have to drive back to the US to get work done if you have a CPO.


----------



## Zcar (Jul 22, 2011)

Yorgi said:


> If your car is still under the original 4yr/50K warranty it will be covered while in Canada.
> 
> Free maintenance and CPO warranties are NOT covered in Canada, you will have to drive back to the US to get work done if you have a CPO.


Thanks Yorgi, I needed a conirmation. I have never heard that the warrenty (original 4yr 50K miles) does not cover in Canada. It will be a week or so in Canada, so I don't expect a need of maintenance while in Canada.


----------



## WestCDA (Mar 28, 2011)

If it's a new car, surely it came with a warranty booklet explaining the coverage? It's quite clearly spelled out in my 2006 (Canadian) warranty booklet that the car is (was) covered by the full manufacturer's warranty while travelling in the US, by reciprocal agreement with BMW North America.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

WestCDA said:


> If it's a new car, surely it came with a warranty booklet explaining the coverage? It's quite clearly spelled out in my 2006 (Canadian) warranty booklet that the car is (was) covered by the full manufacturer's warranty while travelling in the US, by reciprocal agreement with BMW North America.


The 2013 US warranty book makes no mention of Canada (covered or not covered) except to say that Roadside Assistance included Canada.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Dave 20T said:


> The 2013 US warranty book makes no mention of Canada (covered or not covered) except to say that Roadside Assistance included Canada.


Correct. However, I have to believe that if your BMW breaks down in Canada while under warranty it will be covered, particularly if you are a US resident just visiting. The book says that in the event of a mechanical breakdown normally covered under the New Vehicle Warranty your vehicle will be transported (at no cost) to the nearest authorized BMW center. Due to distances they would probably tow it to a Canadian BMW dealer and fix it for you under warranty.

Remember that if your car is still under warranty, BMW probably wants to keep you happy. You are most likely the original owner or perhaps a CPO purchaser. The last thing they should want to do on a legitimate breakdown is give you a hard time. If you had a major failure and BMW was to deny a warranty claim simply because you were in Canada, they would kill any future sales to you and others as you spread the word.

I have confidence they would do the right thing, as it is in their interest to do so. I'd probably send BWM consumer relations and ask the question before I drive up there, though.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

irianjim said:


> If you had a major failure and BMW was to deny a warranty claim simply because you were in Canada, they would kill any future sales to you and others as you spread the word.
> 
> I have confidence they would do the right thing, as it is in their interest to do so. I'd probably send BWM consumer relations and ask the question before I drive up there, though.


Unfortunately, I received a response from BMW North America, which is the U.S. importer, not North America as the name implies. I had asked about emergency repairs during a rare trip to Canada and that the car was registered in the U.S. and driven in the U.S. most of the time.



> While registered in the United States, your vehicle is only eligible for warranty and maintenance coverage at an authorized BMW center in the U.S. Your vehicle will only have coverage in Canada if it is exported to and registered in Canada. Please note that the BMW Full Maintenance program and Roadside Assistance services are only valid within the U.S. and are not available in Canada.


The glimmer of hope is that the warranty booklet says that Roadside Assistance does cover Canada, which isn't what the above quote states. The question then would be whether to carry the warranty booklet and try to insist that the car be towed to the nearest BMW dealer which honors the warranty, which would be a U.S. dealer.

This discussion is mostly to prepare for rare events. The chance of a newer car being disabled on any particular day is very low.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a link and quote that says that roadside assistance covers Canada, unlike the e-mailed quote from BMW NA

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...t/Explore/BMWValue/BMWRoadsideAssistance.aspx



> BMW Roadside Assistance offers outstanding travel protection 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, at no additional cost* and without any mileage restrictions. You're covered in all 50 states, Canada and Puerto Rico, and you're even covered if someone else is driving your BMW.


A similar quote is in the warranty booklet. The warranty booklet, however, says that the warranty is covered in the U.S. It doesn't say it's covered in Canada but also doesn't say that it is not covered in Canada. My guess is that it isn't usually covered in Canada and either isn't or could be covered in emergency repairs in Canada as an exception.


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

FWIW,

Here's a quote from an older(2007-2010) CPO warranty in Canada.
Its CPO but should be included in current new car warranties.



> Outside of Canada
> The Certified Series™ Protection Plan is administered only through
> authorized BMW Retailers in Canada. However, should circumstances
> require the repair of a covered component in the U.S.A., please locate
> ...


You have to think the same coverage would exist for US residents travelling into Canada.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

An interesting topic. As an aside, I looked at the Mercedes maintenance manual which specifically states that if you take your vehicle to Canada temporarily, such as on vacation, warranty service can be requested from any authorized Mercedes center. 

I still think you would be covered on a breakdown in Canada. If I were to breakdown in Edmonton, my guess they would tow it to the BMW dealer in Edmonton and fix it there, rather than towing it back to a BMW dealer in the States.......


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

It would be a service to the BMW owner's community if this discussion results in a better outcome for somebody, once we know what happens in real life.

Seems like Canadian BMWs can get emergency warranty service in the U.S. Also seems that Roadside Assistance is available in Canada for U.S. BMWs. Unclear is whether emergency warranty repairs are available in Canada for U.S. BMWs but it seems that non-emergency warranty repairs are not covered.

If my BMW, which is under warranty, is disabled in Canada during a short trip, I'd try to call BMW NA to see if they'd cover the repair. If I couldn't reach them, such as during a weekend, I'd have to weigh risking that I'd have to pay for it myself or see if roadside assistance could tow the car to Seattle.


----------



## Krob (Sep 6, 2014)

As a Quick summary; (Canadian based vehicle)

WHen travelling in the united states and encountering a breakdown, Warranty towing coverage applies fully (Unlimited distance to nearest dealership) on the same side of the border. (it stays in the us by default). Customer contacts Canada BMW roadside

Under special circumstaces only is it possible to arrange cross border tows. they are limited because of the difficulties in crossing a border under tow. (tow providers need special papers, customs inspects the vehicle by default, owner MUST be with the vehicle).

Warranty coverage includes a trip interruption reimbursement plan through submission of reciepts after the incident, including meals, alternate transportation, hotel stays, for three days from the date of the incident, up to 800.00.

Repairs must also be paid for initially, and reciepts presented (along with the trip interruption reciepts) to a local dealership on return to Canada within 60 days of the incident. Dealership assists with submitting to BMW Canada claims for reimbursement through mail in (Hint. use STANDARD post. Express of any sort requires signatures which can't happen for PO boxes. it gets returned as a misdirected mail). If the repairs are Warrantable they will be processed for approval and any amount calculated as valid/within coverage limits will be returned to the customer (you) through a mailed check.

If a US vehicle is located in canada, it also has full normal warranty roadside coverage. Customer calls through US BMW roadside.

It will have the same border restrictions for towing, but the Vehicle will be able to be brought to the nearest dealership. As far as repair coverage is concerned... that I have no idea. But all the usual warranty roadside stuff applies in full as long as you actually have one that is valid. Even if not, the operators for roadside can usually process a renewal on the spot (with a credit card, of course) and immediately help under it. 

Hope this helps! ^_^


----------

